# 915 Mother Board .. Intel Or ......?



## mukundpathak (Jul 16, 2005)

Digit July issue names Mercury PI915GVM as Gold winner among Budget motherboards. I was unable to find a stockist at Lamington Rd., so called up their local office twice to get two different Resellers' names, who both also did not have the board nor expected in near future. 

I am going for a new MOBO+CPU (Usage: Online office work, extensive surfing and downloading music, video etc., and watching-recording TV progs. Gaming is casual and not essential.)  

Which combination of P4 Processor + Mobo would be ideal and reasonably priced?  The board should have onboard good quality audio/graphics/Lan and support a TV tuner card, SATA 180 GB HDD and old HDD 40 GB. Will the board support my 2 yr old 2x256 mb DDR 266 Ram along with new 512 mb DDR RAM (Total 1GB RAM)? Would it be possible to get a good performance and quality audio-video on a budget around 10 K (CPU and MOBO only) ? 

What are pros and Cons of  going for an Intel original 915 MOBO ?

Thank you.

Mukund


----------



## mail2and (Jul 16, 2005)

Why don't you go in for an AMD based system... AMD Athlon 3200+ will be an ideal processor which will give much better performance than equally priced pentium 4 processors...


make sure u go in for the Venice core 3200+... Asus K8n wud be a good budget mobo..


----------



## mukundpathak (Jul 17, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Why don't you go in for an AMD based system... AMD Athlon 3200+ will be an ideal processor which will give much better performance than equally priced pentium 4 processors...
> 
> 
> make sure u go in for the Venice core 3200+... Asus K8n wud be a good budget mobo..



I am not into gaming, and somehow I equated AMD systems with  Gamers. Can you enlighten about advantages - price performance and obsolence etc. vis a vis an intel system with reference to my above needs?

Thanks.  

What do others feel ?


----------



## masterasmit (Jul 21, 2005)

*AMD is the best*

go 4 a AMD 64(2800+) with a asus(x 8 series) mobo.
it will only costs u just 10.5k.
master perfonmance of AMD ,just check it out.


----------



## mukundpathak (Jul 22, 2005)

*Re: AMD is the best*



			
				masterasmit said:
			
		

> go 4 a AMD 64(2800+) with a asus(x 8 series) mobo.
> it will only costs u just 10.5k.
> master perfonmance of AMD ,just check it out.



Thanks. I would not mind couple of thousand extra as long as system is good for next two years.. will 3200+ be better and with which Mobo ? Which TV card do you suggest to go along ?

Thanks again.


----------



## theraven (Jul 22, 2005)

boss no pc is god for 2 yrs
it depends on perspective and use
i know someone who dragges a celeron 300 thru 4-5 years ...
ofcourse there are other freaks out there who use old pc's for different purposes (digen major.. u there?  )
amd systems also are not just for gamers they offer better price performance ratio ..
and truthfully intel just isnt what its cracked up to be
opinions ofcourse vary .. but there is no chance u will be disappointed by either processor unless ur a nitpicker and an oc freak ...

for the mobo andy has already mentioned above .. check it !
see the features u need in the mobo beofre u buy it cuz that series will have different models ..


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2005)

Stay away from anything that has Mercury written over it...lol

Well coming back to the topic, i would prefer Asus based boards compared to Intel original.I guess they are more value for money


----------



## darklord (Jul 23, 2005)

mail2and said:
			
		

> Why don't you go in for an AMD based system... AMD Athlon 3200+ will be an ideal processor which will give much better performance than equally priced pentium 4 processors...
> 
> 
> make sure u go in for the Venice core 3200+... Asus K8n wud be a good budget mobo..



3200+ with Venice Core and Asus K8N mobo.. .     you are kiddin right ?



> go 4 a AMD 64(2800+) with a asus(x 8 series) mobo.
> it will only costs u just 10.5k.
> master perfonmance of AMD ,just check it out.



asus(x 8 series) mobo -----> Whats that ?

Anyways - Here are the models from Asus that are for Socket 754 -
Asus K8V
Asus K8V-X
Asus K8v-Deluxe
Asus-K8N
Asus K8N-E-Deluxe
Asus K8N4-E-Deluxe
Asus K8S-MX


----------



## mukundpathak (Jul 24, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> mail2and said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I do not understand. Please explain.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2005)

mukundpathak said:
			
		

> darklord said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well AMD Athlon 64 3200+ [Venice Core] is a Socket 939 CPU,Asus K8N is a motherboard based on Nvidia Nforce 3 chipset and is a Socket 754 motherboard.

How can a Socket 939 CPU fit into a board meant for Socket 754 ???

Get me ?


----------



## mukundpathak (Jul 24, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> asus(x 8 series) mobo -----> Whats that ?



Maybe he meant K8 series. 

Choices have narrowed to AMD processor and Asus board. Which ones ?

Darklord, what do you suggest ? And which TV Card to go along ?

Among the Asus boards which will offer good graphics and other advanced features ? I am not going for a graphics card.


----------



## darklord (Jul 24, 2005)

There is no Asus Board available right now for Socket 939 pin .I am not sure but there is A8S but havent seen it here,no idea if it has landed here.

I would recommend -
Asus A8N-E Motherboard
AMD Athlon 64 3000+ [S939]
BIG/XFX 6200TC 128MB supporting.

I would personally prefer Pinnacle Tv Tuner card,if thats what you are asking.


----------



## Ringwraith (Jul 24, 2005)

darklord said:
			
		

> There is no Asus Board available right now for Socket 939 pin .I am not sure but there is A8S but havent seen it here,no idea if it has landed here.
> 
> I would recommend -
> Asus A8N-E Motherboard
> ...



The board you are recommending is socket 939! two conflicting statements!


----------

